

The Mini-Blockchain Scheme [pdf] - cryptonews
http://cryptonite.info/files/mbc-scheme-rev2.pdf

======
cryptonews
Source :
[http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=10622](http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=10622)

